

3 controversial A/B testing tips that you may not agree with - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/3-controversial-ab-testing-tips-that-you-may-not-agree-with/

======
regularfry
Well, that last one is provably wrong; there was an explanation of why right
here a couple of weeks ago.

I hereby exercise my right not to agree with it :-)

